# What do you do for snow?



## Over It. Raft Covers (Jun 9, 2020)

We had an unexpected winter cameo in Colorado last week. What do you do to keep your boat protected? The Over It. Cover handles snow loads with ease. 
The woven material filters melt water through, prevents large ice chunks from forming, and gets rid of the snow faster than fully waterproof tarps. Less stress on the boat and cover to extend the life of both. 

Medium Size IN STOCK!
www.raftcovers.com

-p.s. Large size coming soon! Preorders will open next week...


----------



## Over It. Raft Covers (Jun 9, 2020)

Rodents don't like the fact that it let's water and air filter through it, either. Not great for a home.


----------



## Erwin (Mar 31, 2015)

My sister and brother in law have one of these and they love it. They usually go through a car cover or two per year, this, so far is really lasting the test of time. 
Bump for a good local company.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I use a whitewater designs cover to keep the sun off in the summertime, but deflate and roll in the winter.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Off subject...for those who have pop up camping trailers....don't cover them with anything, can delaminate the top; had one replaced due to covering


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

2tomcat2 said:


> Off subject...for those who have pop up camping trailers....don't cover them with anything, can delaminate the top; had one replaced due to covering


Did you allow air space for ventilation between the cover and your trailer roof ? I think that might mitigate the possibility of damage, hindsight and all.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Yes, air space was allowed for, my thought exactly. Per the dealer, their protocol is no cover
Lesson learned


----------

